# Nilfisk C125.3 vs c120.5



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

when i enquired about a pressure washer on here, someone pointed out the c120.5 as it has an induction motor, which i'm led to believe it's more reliable than the plastic cheaper karcher and quieter

however, what does the c125.3 have and which is better?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Acessories, I would imagine the pumps are the same in the 2 devices, check the high pressure hose length too.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

they look different in appearance

so both are the same motor?

i know the c120.5 is an induction motor as someone mentioned here and saw it online ad, but the c125.3 doesn't mention induction motor, just metal pump head.


Nilfisk C125.3-8 PAD 1800W All Rounder Pressure Washer.
Universal motor.
Maximum pressure 125 bar.
Rated pressure 105 bar.
Auto stop/start.
520 litres per hour at low pressure and 350 litres per hour at high pressure.
8m length quick coupling anti kink hose.
Low pressure trigger gun.
Includes: patio plus cleaner, 15m drain and tube cleaner, fixed wash brush, Click & Clean Tornedo nozzle, Click & Clean powerspeed nozzle, Click & Clean foamer nozzle with detergent bottle and nozzle jet cleaning tool.
Onboard storage.
Wheeled.
Metal pump head.
On board accessory storage click & clean system. 
Manufacturer's 2 year guarantee.
EAN/Barcode No: 5703887109754

i'll see if i can find similar details for the c120.5


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Nilfisk C120 5-6 X-Tra 120bar Pressure Washer 1.7kWProduct Code: 59036

(Write a review) Share this Product: 

Powerful pressure washer with long-life aluminium pump and suitable for all types of cleaning tasks. Includes hose reel, trolley, detergent bottle, foam applicator and on-board accessory storage. 
1.7kW Induction Motor 440Lt/hr Max. Flow Rate Auto Stop/Start 6m High Pressure Hose Variable Pressure Nozzles Detergent Dosing Bottle & Foam Applicator Quick & Easy 'Click & Clean' Accessory System View more information Product contents:
C120 5-6 X-tra, trolley, wheels, hose reel, detergent dosing bottle, foam applicator, 2 x nozzles (powerspeed and vario), hose, soft-grip gun and lance. Accessories available with (Quote 43436) only.
Specifications:
Max. pressure 120bar. Max. flow rate 440Lt/hr. Max water inlet temperature 40°C. Weight 15.8kg.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

bump

anyone else tell me the difference?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

c120.5 seems to be more expensive, i think it has an induction motor, which means better reliability and longevity?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

p1tse said:


> c120.5 seems to be more expensive, i think it has an induction motor, which means better reliability and longevity?


Yes, it is quieter and slightly more powerful too.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

both with similar accessory kit is about £50 different

is induction motor worth it on the c120.5 otherwise argos has the c125.3 cheaper and easier to get hold of and return if there was an issue etc.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

i would have thought that c125 would be better than c120.


----------

